# Let's see you're Shelby Airflow's



## JRE (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's see some pictures of you're Shelby Airflow. This is my 35/36 With a Peerless badge. i still need to put the Stainless tank the S light and rack on it.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, please. Love those Airflows!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Aiflos*

Here are mine: 38 Speedline, 39 "No-Nose", and 40 girls Speedline. v/r Shawn


----------



## JRE (Mar 16, 2011)

38 Speedline is my dream bike


----------



## bairdco (Mar 16, 2011)

here's mine...

just picked this frame up last week. obviously, i have a long way to go before it becomes a bike.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 17, 2011)

*My Airflows*

Some of my Airflows


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 17, 2011)

*Airflows*

A few more.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 17, 2011)

On second thought, delete this thread, it's gonna kill me! These bikes are DEFINITELY in my top 5, maybe my #1. So flamboyant and ostentatious, mfgs. had such a hard time repeating this theme after the war.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 17, 2011)

That girl's Model 73 rocks! If it ever needs a new home let me know. v/r Shawn







blasterracing said:


> Some of my Airflows


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

I chuckled to myself when I saw "here are some of mine" from a couple of you. Damn! Hard enough to get one and you guys got greedy and didn't any for the rest of us lol! Beauties, one and all. And......I'm VERY jealous!

fred


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 17, 2011)

Did you guys see this yet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shelby-Airflow-...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157bf0d44
If only the tank wasn't too far gone...


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, I did see it. But it looks like if a bird sits on it, it'll fall apart. Poor bike spent quite a long time in the nasty outdoor weather. Some people! 
If it's worth owning, it's worth taking care of........

fred


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 17, 2011)

*That's NOT a SHELBY AIRFLO*



scrubbinrims said:


> Did you guys see this yet?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Shelby-Airflow-...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4157bf0d44
> If only the tank wasn't too far gone...




It's a Hiawatha Arrow -- missing all the good money parts like the bars - horizontal lobdell seat - deluxe rear rack & chainguard just for starters - curved braces -- a boatload of money to bring it back together even with the rotted out tank -- great rat rod rusty rider -- here's a link of what it should have -- 

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle145.htm


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about bidding on it for the tank. i work in a metal fab shop and have fixed worse.


----------



## slick (Mar 17, 2011)

This is the best thread EVER! My dream bike for sure! I thought my dream would come true when I saw the one on ebay and offered them a hefty buy it now price but they refused. I would ride that thing as is with new tires and rig the fenders so they don't fall off. A stripped down version with the wrong key parts would be kool until I can afford the whole tamale! The search for my holy grail continues...............


----------



## JRE (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm going to be selling a1936  frame, fork, fenders, chain guard,Tank and  crank pretty soon.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 18, 2011)

*My '39 Speedline Airflo...*

Orig paint...


----------



## eazywind (Mar 18, 2011)

*Nice!*

bout' time you contributed to this post, Alan. 



Oldbikes said:


> Orig paint...
> View attachment 18306


----------



## JRE (Mar 18, 2011)

Awsome Bike Oldbikes


----------



## lobsterboyx (Mar 21, 2011)

geez - id love one of these bikes, insanely pricy - but id say they are worth it. 

ive NEVER seen parts for these anywhere, i thought about bidding on the rusty ebay one, but it just looks like too much work.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just aquired this one.
I posted early as to tips determining the year. I was told that this Shelby Airflo Traveler was a 32-40 but the ser# prefix is NO. 53.
From what I've researched this may indicate 1953...just don't know.

I must admit these Shelby's are unique and real head turners. I thought my Ross deluxe was the bomb till I got this.
My next addition will be a mens version Shelby of some type....love those tanks / lights and chain guards.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 27, 2011)

*here is some pictures of my airflow that i'm getting ready to restore.*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/editor/attach.png


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 5, 2011)

oldbikes said:


> orig paint...
> View attachment 18306




very nice bike!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2011)

1939arrow 1936 airflow 1938 deluxe ribbed fenders.   two of them are original paint the other is  my own paint work.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 5, 2011)

hey I can finally post one up lol


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2011)

nice bike patrick.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Apr 9, 2011)

I was VERY close to pulling the trigger on that bike - but im glad you have it - shes a looker...


----------



## robertc (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is my Shelby. Purchased it last June in a little area called Shady Valley, Tenn. It was setting outside in front of a antique shop. Talked the owner down to $30.00 with a package deal of another item.  It cleaned up real nice and rides great.


----------



## carlalotta (Apr 12, 2011)

All original- minus the Christmas bow


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 12, 2011)

Dear Shelby - I think I love you! You have a new admirer! 

Awesome bikes, I want one!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2011)

Carlalotta, 

I love your ladies Airflo!  I'm "Green" with envy!


----------



## doctor (Apr 16, 2011)

1938 shelby speedline airflow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my other Airflow. I will post some pictures of my other Airflows soon.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 16, 2011)

doctor said:


> 1938 shelby speedline airflow
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good! Good luck with the E-bay sale!


----------



## doctor (Apr 16, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> Here are some pictures of my other Airflow. I will post some pictures of my other Airflows soon.




By the way nice Airflow you got there.....DOC


----------

